# Sundrop Country BBQ Contest Pulaski, TN



## Rockin Rooster (May 7, 2007)

Well this is the week we finally start our competition season. We'll be heading down to Pulaski, TN to see how we stack up against some pretty good teams. If your gona be there stop by and say howdy.


----------



## Finney (May 8, 2007)

Good Luck.  

I can't remember the last time I had a SunDrop. :?


----------



## Diva Q (May 8, 2007)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 8, 2007)

Unleash the dogs of hell!


----------



## cflatt (May 8, 2007)

good luck rooster, me and the kids hope to pop down there Saturday. hope I get to meet you.


----------



## DaleP (May 9, 2007)

Good luck Rooster. I would have went there but had a scheduling problem as in we are having a BBQ Bash for my boys 13th B-Day party.
A bbq buddy of mine will be there.
Paul from Hickory Flats. He is a good guy and a good cook. I bet he at the very least will get a call. He always does.

good luck RR


----------



## Rockin Rooster (May 9, 2007)

Ok it's 43.5 hours until I arrive in Pulaski, TN for the contest [smilie=vibes.gif] 
I should go ahead an leave now, I'm not getting a thing done at work, but I don't think they would let me set up quite this early. I really need to start my season earlier, ... but it's likely I would be this anxious, that much earlier.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 9, 2007)

I know the feeling...enjoy it!


----------



## knine (May 9, 2007)

good luck  [smilie=pope.gif]


----------



## cflatt (May 11, 2007)

radar is looking pretty nasty and the sky looks and sounds awful , hope it passes soon and everyone stays safe


----------

